# to co's



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

The people who feel the need to get em whatever means possible aren't from one place or another . Some don't believe there are others ways to catch them and have run into a few who no longer grip and rip . I've also saw a guy who hadn't landed one get one on and hand it to the kid fishing next to him. I can say you do run into a big cross section of society from people downstate and out of state as well as the local folk and for the most part everyone plays nice. It`s the stooges that get the press and heck , who wants to write about hitting the river and people acting civil . I've seen more good than bad and have been to most of the worst places in the last 35 years. I either speak up , shut up and tolerate, text in to the CO or leave . They are just fish.


----------



## Gill'in time (Apr 20, 2012)

This thread reminds me of all the apr debates &#128518;


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Gill'in time said:


> This thread reminds me of all the apr debates &#128518;


I wonder about the stats of tread closings..how do they rank? APR, salmon, gear restrictions, etc...


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Around here most people rank river salmon fishing right up there with pedophiles. If you go to snaggers heaven (henrys campground) the cars are from southeast mi, Ohio and Indiana.


----------



## Gill'in time (Apr 20, 2012)

6Speed said:


> I wonder about the stats of tread closings..how do they rank? APR, salmon, gear restrictions, etc...


Who has the ability to find these numbers ? Now that would be something I would like to read!


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Gill'in time said:


> Who has the ability to find these numbers ? Now that would be something I would like to read!


I'm sure Steve can get them....maybe a poll to guess the winner before he does it would be fun! Nah, it might get closed...


----------



## Gill'in time (Apr 20, 2012)

Yea might be time to shut my mouth lol


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

6Speed said:


> The last time I salmon fished in a river I was on the Betsie camping with a friend from work and about ten other people I had never met before. Maybe four years ago. It was a great, fun party and I had a blast, landed one and lost two that weekend myself... About dusk on the Saturday night I saw a guy standing on a bluff by camp shooting them with a 9mm. He finally stunned one and they never got it in the net. I swore I was done with this stupid salmon run tradition that day and I've never returned to the rivers for the dying stink fish. Salmon fishing used to be fun but now its like deer hunting...too much drama for the end result....I'm glad the Amish haven't turned to guns. What would Obama say???



Amen, Bro!

To spend countless hours driving just to be exposed to the criminal element and risk your vehicle being compromised, frustration on the river with guides hogging spots all night. Screw it! Shootn'em might be cool.... Just kidding...

Just getting too old for confrontation, labeling, trips that I can't justify and the politics that go with it. 

Might just have to bundle-up, deal with the elements and fish local...LOL

Can't see the benefit of a 300-500 dollar weekend to deal with that crap. 

All for a bunch of spent fish! Been there! 

BTW, thanks for the text. I think I'm all set up for the river boat at a fraction of the dealer's 98 per hour. I could deal with it myself, but not this time of year! Too many Irons in the fire. Gerneral RV coming down for some warranty work, Busy at work, trying to get a few more weeks of riding, squirrels, getting the hound ready for rabbits... the Keys in a few months, 

The energy's not there anymore. Just think we used to drive north every weekend and be part of it! Drag the boat, get a cabin, deal with the congestion at the launch... Here I had a decent bird dog and missed all that potential (at his expense) I won't even bring up all the days spent sitting in a tree!

Simplicty at creature comforts even when the take isn't optimal! Anyone for Erie perch, late season walleye and running rabbits?


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Shoeman said:


> Amen, Bro!
> 
> To spend countless hours driving just to be exposed to the criminal element and risk your vehicle being compromised, frustration on the river with guides hogging spots all night. Screw it! Shootn'em might be cool.... Just kidding...
> 
> ...


I hit this point 7 years ago. A-holes on that lower river in the walleye wars, a-holes not willing to turn a couple of degrees in their Lake Erie troll, a holes running wire 300 feet back, it wasn't worth it.

Give me a few walleye out of an empty northern lake, a few catch and release hog bass, and some off hours casting for some nighttime eyes or salmon, even there I've been encountering some punk tight liners.

Then some deer blind sitting on my marginal property and I'm a happy camper.

Screw these deer antler wars, or fishing method wars, you all can have it.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Give me a Canadian lake or river any time to get away from the jerks that fish some MI waters or kill game just to kill them. Too bad vigilante justice was outlawed. In some cases it is still needed.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Shoeman said:


> Amen, Bro!
> 
> To spend countless hours driving just to be exposed to the criminal element and risk your vehicle being compromised, frustration on the river with guides hogging spots all night. Screw it! Shootn'em might be cool.... Just kidding...
> 
> ...


 I hear ya Ralf. I have been going back and doing some things I left behind for the river. The shotguns gone for a few walks this year. Last year I fished perch until Christmas. I got the ice fishing gear out before the river froze. I did do steel through the winter but hung it up when the spring rush started. This area has so much to offer that I need to be doing.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Shoeman said:


> Amen, Bro!
> 
> To spend countless hours driving just to be exposed to the criminal element and risk your vehicle being compromised, frustration on the river with guides hogging spots all night. Screw it! Shootn'em might be cool.... Just kidding...
> 
> ...


You're welcome Ralf and I hear you about the effort and cost to go chase dying fish. I do miss the parties though. Remember the mud angels and the squirrel monkey? How about waking up in you old Hyde the first time you wet it...wow!

Where are you going in the keys? I sure had a great time there last spring...


----------



## tom01mxz800 (Aug 2, 2006)

Shift7609 said:


> Id just say if u saw them and there party ud know what im talking about they had a big sign saying private party a guy on oxygen s smoking cigarettes and a picnic table and women there using ratchet straps as a stringer!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


i was with shift, we walked up on these guys from a very tall bridge (snowmobile trail) over the river where there was a huge hole where they were "fishing". they didnt see us right away so we sat and watched them rip tennis ball sized trebbles with lead hanging off them for a few minutes until they saw us. they all quickly reeled up and got off the river, one of us decided to walk down and fish while we watched them quickly hide their "catch" in the truck in case we were dnr. after about ten minutes we decided to boogie because they were just standing there starring at us and there were like 6 of them plus their buddys we could see up the river ripping away and 3 of us, i even mentioned id feel safer carrying at the point we left, we started up the trail and about half way stumbled on 2 co's heading that way to get these guys. the co's were like are they still there ripping to which we replied they stopped when we walked up but they are there. they checked our licenses and headed into hiding to catch them.they were most likley locals by the fact they had a truck right on the bank and it was private land (hes not saying only the locals cause problems,95%of the fish that come out of the betsie im sure are snagged and the dnr even knows it. its not just the locals by any means) i hope they got them, it was odd i thought seeing the dnr all the way in t-ville away from the hot spots by the dam. we also checked that out to see the fish jumping and at the bottom of the stairs watched a lady stringer 2 foul hooked salmon in the 15 min we were there :sad:


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

6Speed said:


> You're welcome Ralf and I hear you about the effort and cost to go chase dying fish. I do miss the parties though. Remember the mud angels and the squirrel monkey? How about waking up in you old Hyde the first time you wet it...wow!
> 
> Where are you going in the keys? I sure had a great time there last spring...


We're just going back to Islamorada. It's nice and much warmer than the Big Bend, yet I prefer the fishing up at Crystal River. Trout, reds, Spanish and Cravelle chasing bait. 

Down there it's lame unless you catch the "stream" and most of time impossible to reach in my dad's boat. I'll need a wheelchair at the dock!

Charters are cool, but many treat my dad ******, do to his disabilities and I can't handle that! He has limitations and so do I. Add several boat trips... I don't know?

This one coming up was an aniversery trip for Sue and myself, but honestly...

I could care less. I'd rather spend some quality time with my folks locally instead of blowing 2-3 grand trying to fetch 20 more degrees in temp!

60's is better than 30...lol


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

swaprat said:


> could at least use proper grammar when you tell some one off for some one else! "your post kill me!" should be "your posts kill me!" don't for get the "s" on more then one item . also "gotta" is not a word it's got to! by the way next time use grammar when quoting grammar errors. also last i look this is not a site on grammar so take some midol and chill!!!


Yea you go boy!

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Sorry to hear the old man is getting worse Ralf. I did fine on Marathon and just rented a boat on my own. I couldn't make it out to the humps but even some of the hotshots here can even catch fish in the ocean with shrimp or squid! My rental wasn't real cheap at about $250 a trip but I'd bet they can get Dad on the boat and you can catch fish even if its not big game. Like you and I, pops will be happy just to run out a mile and fight some snappers!

When are you leaving? I'll be in touch...


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

What about tacos, though?


----------



## Kris.J (Jul 16, 2012)

Seems like with today's tech, DNR should be equipped to accept pics and video for RAP.

I am headed up tomorrow to find some quiet water & give them a shot for 8 days straight. The fishing is but a part of the whole experience for me - I love being outdoors up there! 


Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Kris.J said:


> Seems like with today's tech, DNR should be equipped to accept pics and video for RAP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




that is a good point. they do have the ability on line but not the ability from a cell phone. you just copy and paste the link to the comment box of the rap report on line. to bad they can't except up to date cell pone reports is my point on this.. any ways best of luck....


----------

